# Rezoning house into Mixed Use?



## iherald (Apr 18, 2009)

My girlfriend is thinking of buying a big place, renting out/ living in the top two floors and having the main floor be her studio to train people in.

It's relatively easy to make a house into a legal non-conforming duplex, but what about turning it into mixed use?

This is in Toronto.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

You'd better talk to city officials about permitted in-the-home businesses in residential areas. It sounds liek what she is proposing is true mixed occupancy though, not a business inside her personal living unit. This has serious zoning implications, and possibly building code issues depending on the design.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Be prepared for a long haul and a doubling of property taxes.

Depending on what kind of business and the type of traffic it generates it might be fine. I have my business in my house but have no one really comes here. As far as i know many self employed people work out of their home without bothering themselves with the city. Like I said it depends on the business and the location.


----------

